# Tree Rats vs Black Widow & Therabands



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

*Got this little sucker yesterday with an 8mm Hex Nut from about 30 yards. He was climbing up a tree as I hit him. Going to cook it up later today







*


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well taken. I hope it was quick.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Well done get as many greys as you can, we hardly see any rare native reds today. I had three last week, i just field dress them then throw the meat into a couple of freezer bags


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

More tree rats need to get nuts like that!







Nice job!

Tom


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I heard a new term for them here in North Carolina. Limb Chicken.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice shooting they are fast, if done right they taste as nice as rabbit, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Aeroflot said:


> *Got this little sucker yesterday with an 8mm Hex Nut from about 30 yards. He was climbing up a tree as I hit him. Going to cook it up later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sweet!

There you go! This man proves what I have said many times, hexnuts have an easy 30 yard accuracy capability.

Well done and nice shot!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

well done.. he's a good size..


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well done and nice shooting. This one gets extra points for the use of ersatz ammo.

Tom K was spot-on with the "nut" comment.....looking forward to testing the antler natural! I can hardly wait!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting, them bushy tails are tough. Great eating, seems as if a crock pot was made for them.


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Cheers guys. It was a satisfying shot. They are out of control round here. Sadly there are very few reds left now thanks to the grey.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Where i live there is no season or bag limits on grey squirrells. I think they encourage population control. I have yet to get one.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are urban grays safe to eat?

Unfortunately, for me it may be moot as it's likely illegal to shoot from a 1st storey or higher window here. You can imagine why. I live in a forest and the trees are so close, we have to trim the branches to stop them coming in the windows. We have squirrels that love to tease.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Are urban grays safe to eat?
> 
> Unfortunately, for me it may be moot as it's likely illegal to shoot from a 1st storey or higher window here. You can imagine why. I live in a forest and the trees are so close, we have to trim the branches to stop them coming in the windows. We have squirrels that love to tease.


Urban grays are tasty and good, they tend to eat from single trees or bird feeders; it's actually very good meat, I find. If you want some from your trees, there's a couple of types of trap you can use, or you can go the bush-crafting route and set snares in the branches ...


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

How close is to close to take a shot. I often get them 1 meter or less when siting on the patio.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> How close is to close to take a shot. I often get them 1 meter or less when siting on the patio.


Although I've never cooked one, I'm well acquainted with squirrels, which were omnipresent at all of my prior residences (Northern Grays here, with an occasional Red). If they're coming within 1m, that means someone somewhere nearby has been feeding them from close range (which is something I enjoyed doing as a kid). The only proper place to feed squirrels is in a park, away from houses, so that they don't associate food and warmth with your home. If they develop that unwelcome association, they'll soon chew their way into your attic to nest. Speaking from experience, attic squirrels are BAD because they can chew wires (fire hazzard), and the opening lets in other pests and rain, resulting in wetrot and worse. These days, I keep all branches that are of equal or greater height than my lowest roof's gutters trimmed to at least 6' distance (too far to jump).


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Darb said:


> How close is to close to take a shot. I often get them 1 meter or less when siting on the patio.


Although I've never cooked one, I'm well acquainted with squirrels, which were omnipresent at all of my prior residences (Northern Grays here, with an occasional Red). If they're coming within 1m, that means someone somewhere nearby has been feeding them from close range (which is something I enjoyed doing as a kid). The only proper place to feed squirrels is in a park, away from houses, so that they don't associate food and warmth with your home. If they develop that unwelcome association, they'll soon chew their way into your attic to nest. Speaking from experience, attic squirrels are BAD because they can chew wires (fire hazzard), and the opening lets in other pests and rain, resulting in wetrot and worse. These days, I keep all branches that are of equal or greater height than my lowest roof's gutters trimmed to at least 6' distance (too far to jump).
[/quote]

I wish I could get that close, they are about 15 yards and running here, ha ha


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Aero: just stumbled onto the pic with the sling and squirrel, way too go, that is a good pic and obviously a good shot!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice kill Aero!..... please continue to rid the world of these pests who reproduce like crazy.

ZDP:


> I hope it was quick.


I have little doubt that it was, especially with doubled wide theragold and a hex nut. A head shot with a nut and its edges is devastating.

Those gray squizzers are tough little fellas but we need more of them gone, it seems they harass, ruin, chew, invade, and out-compete everything!

I registered a squirrel kill this afternoon with a locking nut ( I'll post later).....but you have provided further proof of there effectiveness at basically any sensible slingshot hunting range.

Cheers - John
*
*


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have seen black phase grays on my property in the last couple years, can't bring myself to shoot one though, cool to watch. Enough grays to keep the freezer full. 
Philly


----------

